# rights on shop credit notes w expiry dates?



## Toby (29 Nov 2004)

Have a credit note from a clothes shop that said it had to be used within 3 months. I'm wondering is this legal? Do they have to honour it after this time or is my money just gone? Thanks


----------



## ClubMan (29 Nov 2004)

*I'm wondering is this legal?*

[broken link removed] (assuming that "driving lessons" is simply an example in this FAQ):


> A voucher for Driving Lessons is valid for 3 months but consumer cannot avail of the lessons in the time period?
> <!--EZCODE LIST START--><ul><li>It is at the sellers' discretion as to how long a voucher is valid.</li><li>If the seller is not willing to extend the time frame, that is their right.</li><li>Consumer could consider passing the voucher on to someone else, or selling it.</li></ul><!--EZCODE LIST END-->


----------



## Toby (29 Nov 2004)

Thanks for quick reply. How annoying, I went back to use voucher and there was nothing there I wanted to buy hence it went out of date. Won't be shopping there again.


----------



## ClubMan (29 Nov 2004)

There is more on credit notes on the [broken link removed]. What were the circumstances of your original complaint that elicited the issue of the credit note? Perhaps there is a possibility that you have a reasonable/valid complaint in the original instance that can be pursued in spite of the credit note being issued? (Underlining is mine).


> Credit Notes
> 
> If a consumer complaint is valid, a credit note has little or no basis in law. It is not an adequate remedy unless the consumer voluntarily accepts it. If a trader concedes that the consumer is entitled to a credit note, the consumer may insist on cash and is perfectly entitled to reject the credit note.
> 
> A credit note may of course be given if it is acceptable to the consumer. It is also sometimes given as a matter of goodwill when the trader does not accept that the consumer has a valid complaint. (In such circumstances a trader may need to make it clear that the credit note is not an admission of liability). When a complaint is valid, however, the trader may not insist on a credit note.


----------

